# Busy Bone Treats for Puppies?



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been looking for a good treat/chew toy for my puppy. I've found some in the past but she finishes them in about an hour. So I've been looking around and found that the Busy Bone treats are bigger but I haven't bought them because on the back it says "not for toy breeds/puppies." I'm wondering if I should just ignore this?


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Usually the warning is to indicate size and density, your don't want your puppy working on too tough of bones with puppy teeth or new adult teeth either. Honestly I don't recommend keeping bones around young pups that last more than an hour. Sad to say that means more treats but it means they won't work they teeth to the point of damage or alteration either! =) If I want my pups to work on something for longer I like to try things like the puppy kong frozen with peanut butter and kibble inside. They can spend hours working on one of those quite happily! =) Just make sure they tongue can't quite reach all the way through when picking a size...gotta have that bit they just can't quite reach so they keep motivated attempting to keep at it!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

We tried a Busy Bone for my pup, and she actually got through it really quickly, LOL. And it also made a bit of a mess on our carpet (don't worry, I'm not too concerned or mad at all because usually puppy + carpet = mess anyways!). Instead, I would buy some bully sticks, or if you could find them, there are these chews made by a company called Merrick called Flossies. They are spiral chews and they come in a few sizes. It takes my girl a while to get through them (I usually don't leave them out, and will have her chew if I know I'm going to be busy for a while, say on the computer for a little bit and I want some peace, hahaha). Another option is deer antlers. You can dip them in peanut butter to make them more appealing at first, and then usually they will go crazy for them. I leave that one out (the one I got her is about 8 inches long), and we've had it since July and she has yet to finish it. (She's 10 months old, just to give you an idea about age!)


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

The deer antlers sound interesting. Do you know where I can find them?


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

My dogs like pizzle sticks better than anything.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Antlers are great this time of year, I usually post on facebook and get sent some from all my hunting friends! LoL I also ask around my office and get my co-workers to bring some in, since they last forever quite nicely. There are some stores that sell them online as well, but I've never been fond of the prices. Hmm there was another post under the subject Antlers that listed the sites...I'm too tired to dig them up right now sorry! =)


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

aznVampire said:


> The deer antlers sound interesting. Do you know where I can find them?


Yeah, I order mine from this site:
http://www.venisonjoes.com/

They're actually local to us (I see you're from Houston, too), and they ship really quickly because of that. A friend of mine gets them for her small dog, too (her dog is 12 pounds, and he usually gets the small ones, whereas my girl gets the medium ones and she's 19 pounds), so we order a bunch at a time to get free shipping, hahaha. 

And I've never done what Tavi suggested, but that's because I don't know anyone that hunts, LOL. But if you do, that would be even better than ordering them!


----------

